
Where do new gTLDs stand on trademark issue? - strooper
Since trademark is country specific, and new generic TLDs are not, how shall I consider trademark while looking for a domain name? Is there any clear legal stand on this?<p>For example- wifi is registered at USPTO and in many other countries. So, perhaps, choosing wifi.us or wifi.com won&#x27;t be a good idea. But, what about wifi.shop, or wifi.tech, or wifi.club?
======
guillon
I don't recommend it if infringes any rights. You will always be exposed to
loosing your name.

~~~
strooper
The issue is- trademarks are not universal, country specific. So, which
trademark do gTLDs respect? Only US? or even for little countries? Or no ones?

------
Tom1234567890
I think this problem is not only newg TLDs. And I should not distinguish
between wifi.us, wifi.com and wifi.shop and so on.

